# compression fittings



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

is the wall going to remain hollow, or are they going to fill it with cement?

I am almost certain that if its going to remain hollow, you can use setscrew fittings.


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

the wall will remain hollow, except for the top course, which they will fill


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

T&B fittings are listed as concrete tite when taped


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

electricalwiz said:


> the wall will remain hollow, except for the top course, which they will fill


Then as long as you the fittings aren't in the top course the set screw are fine

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------

